# Flaccus Bros.



## fsperry (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Everyone !

     I'm looking for a lid for a clear pint Flaccus Bros. Fruit Jar, Steers head variety.  I see that some are metal with glass inserts and some are solid.,,,,,,I would like either or both.  If anyone has these for sale or know where I can purchase them, I would appreciate the info.
      Thanks


----------



## Fruit Jars (Mar 10, 2005)

FSPERRY,  One problem that you will have is that all lids do not fit.  So you would be better off taking your jar to bottle shows and trying them on.  Otherwise, you might buy several lids and none would fit.
 Jerry


----------



## fsperry (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Jerry,

      You're probably right.  It appears as if there may be a few different sizes that will fit, but I really don't need extra lids without the jars.  I'll take your advice and try to get to a big bottle/jar show that is held near Reading , PA this summer.  Thanks.

      Fred S. Perry


----------

